

Maker of 'Candy Crush Saga' plans IPO - hansy
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887323566804578553292301803254-lMyQjAxMTAzMDEwODExNDgyWj.html

======
anujabro
They've been profitable since '05, which is great. With an IPO lurking they
must have something else big in the pipeline - otherwise it's a Zynga 2.0.

